# Creating a DOS boot disk in Win XP



## stalebreadjr (May 17, 2004)

Hey, I am trying to creat a DOS boot disk in Win XP. When I create a boot disk using the method: My Computer, Highlight Floppy Drive, Right Click, Format, Creat MS-DOS boot disk.....this allows me to boot into Dos but it only recognizes my floppy drive. when I type c: to go to my hard drive it says "invalid drive spec". 

Is there a way to create a MS-DOS boot disk that allows me access to my hard drive? Please help!

stalebreadjr


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

That's because you're using NTFS on your C: drive and DOS won't recognize it. Google on NTFSDOS -- I'm pretty sure there's a free version that gets you limited functionality.

BTW: Welome.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Get a bootdisk from bootdisk.com, and then look here: http://www.bootdisk.com/txtfiles/readntfs.htm


----------



## stalebreadjr (May 17, 2004)

thanks coderitr & whiteskin, but I still am having an issue. The NTFS program lets me view my hard drive but this is the problem I am having. I need to copy a disk in DOS because it is a utility disk that can be corrupted if copied in Windows or the DOS Prompt in Windows. I have a program on a floppy disk designed to help me copy this disk (Diskmaker) but in order to run the floppy I must be in DOS and save the contents of the floppy to my hard drive. So I am still stuck! Maybe I am not understanding all the applications of NTFS or something. Here is my email if anyone will correspond with me. [email protected] Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## dr.dos (May 27, 2004)

Use a win98 boot floppy, this starts a ram drive and you can copy to it and then from the ramdrive back to your floppy.


----------

